# New oebt keep dying... Help



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

I just got a bunch of different shrimp. OEBT, blue dreams and Taiwan bees from shrimp fever. The PRL and Bloody Mary from Ska.
The OEBT were added last night to a new tank, 16 gallon Fluval Vista with Fluval stratum. pH 6.8 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 0. GH 6 KH 0-1 Tds 130 Temp 21-22. While I was drip acclimating I noticed one dead. This morning the total death count was 4. Today I added bloody mary and a few snails. Literally just watch another oebt stop moving and die. Out of all the neocardina, PRL, and Taiwan bees I had one blue dream die this morning, which I'm not worried about.
I did a 1gallon water change on the 16 gallon tank with R/O water and gh+.
Why are the OEBT DYING? Is it possible they were shipped too soon from the breeder to shrimp fever to me? Only thing I can think of


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

One more dead. That's 6 out of 16. Was dead before water change 16


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

Moved to hospital section


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

How did you remineralize your water to achieve the parameters that you have? Also what kind of water did you use?


----------



## Ljm24 (May 22, 2017)

store bought R/O water with salty shrimp GH+. TDS130


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved now to Hospital section.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Ljm24 said:


> One more dead. That's 6 out of 16. Was dead before water change 16
> View attachment 162889


Oh how sad 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

